# Sunterra CSV-1 Trust Maintenance Fees?



## Spence (Nov 17, 2006)

What are 2007 Sunterra CSV-1 Trust maintenance fees?
I'd been told that 2006 fees were 6.5¢/pt, but have no personal experience.
Now personal experience is telling me that 2007 fees are a whopping 7.3¢/pt.  So much for the salesman rhetoric that you'll be shielded from big jumps in MFs with the Trust of 19 properties.  That's a jump of 12.3% if I'm right.

Powhatan jump was 7.18% and Greensprings was about 7.7% and these are big resorts with lots of inventory in the Trust.  I wonder what resorts are causing the Trust MFs to go so high?

Please respond with what you think your 2007 Trust MFs are, remember to subtract out the Club/Trust annual fee that is the same regardless of how many 'contracts'/points you own.  Then divide the MF by the number of points you own.

Thanks for the info.


----------

